# Third tuner Live!



## swanny (Nov 28, 2002)

I just managed to set three recordings for 10pm tonight


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

swanny said:


> I just managed to set three recordings for 10pm tonight


Yes I quickly started three programs recording this morning and then tried to change channel and the cancel recording warning came up so it all seems to be working. It will be interesting if the recordings already set up will still clip as if there are only two tuners available


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Major dude said:


> It will be interesting if the recordings already set up will still clip as if there are only two tuners available


It should have rescheduled everything. When I checked this morning it had set a recording for a film on Sunday that wouldn't record due to a clash when I set it via the website yesterday.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooh, so it actually allows three programs to be recorded at once then? Rather than just record two and watch a third live?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Extract from VM Tivo Forum



> Three tuners
> Options
> on 17-03-2011 09:16
> 
> ...


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

A slightly more comprehensive change list might have been nice.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Karnak said:


> A slightly more comprehensive change list might have been nice.


That's coming later apparently.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

In the software update thread it was mentioned that someone from Virgin had posted in their forum that Alex Green would provide more details in a later post... I'm guessing this is the 'more details'....

Where did you get notice of a better change list on the way?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8433571#post8433571


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Where did you get notice of a better change list on the way?


In one of the posts in the "Bugs and wishes sticky/stickies" thread.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Karnak said:


> In the software update thread it was mentioned that someone from Virgin had posted in their forum that Alex Green would provide more details in a later post... I'm guessing this is the 'more details'....


Would you please re-post that in here. Thanks.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Would you please re-post that in here. Thanks.


I did, this is from the other thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8433571#post8433571

Still can't find any mention in the bugs/features stickies.....

I don't think we're getting any more detail from VM tbh.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry. Mis-read the link and I thought there was more than that on the VM Forums.


----------



## redpizza (Sep 28, 2004)

I've suddenly got 3 red lights on the front of my Tivo!


----------



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

We seem to have more useable hard drive space too - my % used has dropped a good few points without anything being deleted. Over on the Virgin newsgroup people have reported HD recordings now up to 121 hours (from 99)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. As mentioned elsewhere, recording time has increased to 121 HD and 477 SD. I think it's just more accurate rather than an _actual_ increase


----------

